# Flea passed away today.



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Please allow me to morn the passing of my dear friend Flea.

















Good bye my friend. You are missed.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That stinks. Sorry Mike.

The unconditional attachment animals exhibit, makes for some surprisingly strong emotions.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, man. I'm sorry to hear you lost your buddy.


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Here's to Flea...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh No Beandude! So sorry for your loss. All dogs go to heaven bro.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

My condolences on your loss, friend. It looks like you had a lot of great times together, & I'm sure there was no other place he'd rather have been. Take care beanflip, our thoughts are with you...


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

"There is something in the unselfish and self-sacrificing love of an animal, which goes directly to the heart of him who has had frequent occasion to test the paltry friendship and gossamer fidelity of mere Man."

Edgar Allan Poe (1809 - 1849)

May your dear friend rest in peace, Beanflip.

Q


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

So sorry Mike. The first time I ever saw a photo of Flea on your kayak, I knew you had one of those 'once in a lifetime' dogs. You are in my thoughts as I am now living with a geriatric 'once in a lifetime' dog and when she passes, there will be a void in my shadow. The memories of a good dog will live forever.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Ah sorry man, that sucks.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I know how you feel. Been there. We can get really attached to our dogs. I know you gave him a great life. My condolences.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

My condolences. They capture a special place in our hearts and understand us like no person can. Take care, man.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear that buddy.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

today is dark but this shall pass sorry for your loss


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Dogs are our greatest friends. True love.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I had no idea how hard this was going to be. 

Your comments and support are truly appreciated.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow dude I would be devastated I am really sorry for your loss Beanman.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

sorry to hear of your loss. condolensces to you


----------



## toosharp (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss buddy, they don't call em man's best friend for nothing. The loss of a dog is always hard, thoughts are with you.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear the news mate, your dog is a part of your life and family.. the loyalty and love they have for theyre master is unmatched... lookes like he was a keen lil explorer and companion...& I'm sure he loved every minute of his innings. Cheers to Flea!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very sorry to hear that, man.
I'm with Nathan on this one, I remember seeing that pic as you're avatar and thinking "Man, that looks like a good dog! ".


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

I'm saddened by the loss to your family.

I hope that when the time comes for a dog-in-need, you'll be ready and willing to do it again, and again experience that joy.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear for your loss...


----------



## GEB (Apr 2, 2013)

I am truly sorry for your loss. I am reminded of the bond I have with my "partner in crime".


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry for ur loss, I loss 2 of my dogs within a 6month period, it was rough. Remember the good times, and he will always b around.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss.
Memories outlast a man, his creations, and his friends.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. A dog that is close to you has a place in your life like nothing else, and the loss of such a friend is a very difficult thing indeed. My thoughts are with you, and with Flea.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you all for your comforting words.

The memory's are my companion now.


----------

